# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  موقع للكتب العلمية

## الوسادة

http://gigapedia.org


بعددخولك على الموقع اول شي بتعمله انك تعمل تسجيل عندهم ولازم تستنى رسالةالتنشيط اللى رح تيجيك على ايميلك اللى انت مسجل فيه
و بعدين ادخل عالموقع عادي 
اكتب اسم الكتاب اللى بدك اياه الاهم انك لازم تعمل على
item search
اكبس انتر و استنى 
بتلائي الكتب المتاحة بدات تظهر
المهم عندنا اللينكات و رح تلاقيها تحت بند links
ادخل وخد اى لينك يعجبك للكتاب 


مع حبي 


الوسادة  
:si (17)::si (17):

----------

